# Longines Heritage 1954



## jonobailey

Hi I am thinking of picking up this watch this week. Will be my first Longines, What is everyone's thoughts on it?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## v76

How about the Longines Heritage 1951? I feel that it's a cleaner design ...








(borrowed image)


----------



## Leroy Kaman

I own the 1954, and it's absolutely beautiful in real life. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## baronrojo

Lovely watch...I have always liked Longines designs...very classic. Post pics if you do buy it.


----------



## SlvrSrfr

Wow. I was gonna say go for the 1951 but the real life shot of the 1954 is amazing. Definitely looks better than the CG version from Longines. Now I'm not so sure which to choose. Although I'd point out that the 1951 has lumed hands, may or may not be a factor.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Once again the live shot is far more impressive than the marketing shot. Go figure. Does this model use a 7750? I'd really love one of the new Longines column wheel chronos, but I think those have the 3-6-9 dial layout.


----------



## Seiko_Licker

Definitely prefer the model in the Live shot. The day/date window and the applied indices just make it astonishingly beautiful.


----------



## CMTFR

I own a 1954, too. It uses a 7750. Remember there is an interesting black dial version for both 1954 and 1951.


----------



## Tourbillonare

Checked one out in real life and they look really good. Solid traditional Longines styling with the leather strap.

I think theres also a panda face version as well, but it doesn't look as nice IMO.


----------



## kaka23

Very beautiful piece.. I am planning to get it. Just not sure which to go for.. White oranda dail..??


----------



## Mr Tetley

Dragging up an old thread I know, but I've just ordered the 1954 silver dial. 
I had a look at the silver and panda and to my surprise I preferred the silver. 
It really is a great looking watch in real life. I would never have bought one judging it on Longines catalogue pics but now glad I have!!


----------



## CMTFR

Mr Tetley said:


> Dragging up an old thread I know, but I've just ordered the 1954 silver dial.
> I had a look at the silver and panda and to my surprise I preferred the silver.
> It really is a great looking watch in real life. I would never have bought one judging it on Longines catalogue pics but now glad I have!!


Excellent choice. Here is a pic of mine:









Cheers
C.


----------



## kaka23

Mr Tetley said:


> Dragging up an old thread I know, but I've just ordered the 1954 silver dial.
> I had a look at the silver and panda and to my surprise I preferred the silver.
> It really is a great looking watch in real life. I would never have bought one judging it on Longines catalogue pics but now glad I have!!


You will going to love it. I got the silver dail as well..


----------



## nick h.

I'm thinking about a model in this series - a Retrograde www.longines.com/watches/heritage-collection/L4.797.4.71.2 . I went into Watches of Switzerland on Oxford St. and asked a sales person about putting a brushed satin finish on the case. (I'm not so keen on the standard polished finish.) She said that any kind of customisation means no warranty and no dealer or factory servicing - Longines would regard the watch as not being a Longines any more. Sounds like ******** to me. Was she wrong? She didn't seem to know much about the watch - she couldn't even work out what the retrograde seconds hand at 6 o'clock was for.


----------



## Mr Tetley

I ordered it two weeks ago and have been told I may have to wait another 10 weeks!! I thought Longines would have held plenty of stock of a watch which is in their current collection. 
Do they allow stock to run out then wait until they have enough orders of a particular model?
10 more weeks!!!



CMTFR said:


> Excellent choice. Here is a pic of mine:
> 
> View attachment 844370
> 
> 
> Cheers
> C.


----------



## Ben Fahd

It's a beautiful watch, just got the black one a few days ago, always loved black dial, but the silver one is incredible too, and if looking for the retrograde, i'd wait and take the master collection retrograde seconds, absolutely gorgeous

a few pics of mine


















> LIFE IS A JOURNEY, NOT A DESTINATION


----------



## dsn112

Mr Tetley said:


> I ordered it two weeks ago and have been told I may have to wait another 10 weeks!! I thought Longines would have held plenty of stock of a watch which is in their current collection.
> Do they allow stock to run out then wait until they have enough orders of a particular model?
> 10 more weeks!!!


Have you recieved it yet? I ordered mine like two weeks ago and have not been given an ETA. I have been looking at other options because I don't want to wait forever.


----------



## YCata

dsn112 said:


> Have you recieved it yet? I ordered mine like two weeks ago and have not been given an ETA. I have been looking at other options because I don't want to wait forever.


Ordered this watch at an AD yesterday in NYC - shipment should arrive last week of Feb 2013. Stock was depleted due to the holidays - not even Tourneau has it. There is one black face Heritage 1951 left in the entire United States though if that is your thing, being held at Longines USA.


----------



## dsn112

YCata said:


> Ordered this watch at an AD yesterday in NYC - shipment should arrive last week of Feb 2013. Stock was depleted due to the holidays - not even Tourneau has it. There is one black face Heritage 1951 left in the entire United States though if that is your thing, being held at Longines USA.


Nah, want silver face/brown strap and my order should arrive at my AD the last week of this month. I called Tourneau today and they said they have one left and could get it, but no discount because its the last one. I told them to pound sand. Its a nice watch, but not $1800 nice. At this point I will just wait.


----------



## FranClar

Leroy Kaman said:


> I own the 1954, and it's absolutely beautiful in real life. Definitely recommend it.


Really a beautiful watch  , congrats


----------



## sergio65

FranJoe said:


> Really a beautiful watch  , congrats


It's an old thread but I thought I'd post the pics of the ones I picked:

1954 silver

View attachment 1009374

View attachment 1009367


1951 black, looks great on mesh
View attachment 1009372


and many sorts of straps:

View attachment 1009378


View attachment 1009379


Either choice in this collection is a good one and a relative bargain.


----------

